# Didn't think that would happen



## Landscapenut185 (Nov 11, 2016)

hello everyone,

So I have a book of pints that I have for my favorite pictures, and am in no way a professional by any means. So I let a friend borrow my sd card so he could get some pictures off of it for a background for his computer. 

Well this morning I receive a call from the small company that he works for wanting to use some of my photos as covers for the companies handbook. Asking me how much I want for them. And that they would like to hire me for company advertising.

I honestly have no clue heck I'm a new photographer myself and had no thoughts of selling prints or much less working in the industry. I'm comfortable with my camera and shoot in manual and raw settings and I'm good with post processing. But I'm still learning. 

I explained that I have not been doing it that long and they insist my pictures look professional and they like my work. I don't even have a website. 

Honestly I don't know what to charge for the pictures any advice would be great.

And wouldn't I need a business license to take photos for the company on a regular basis?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2016)

In a situation like this, I would suggest asking them what they're willing to pay, and then 'upping' their initial offer by 10-15%; if you're happy with that figure, go for it.  You don't list a location in your profile, so we can't say what you need in terms of licenses, etc, but you will almost certainly need a business license from your local municipal office, you will probably need to collect sales tax of some sort, and you should have insurance.  

A word of warning:  Some nice landscapes that will make great covers for a company report are a completely different animal from commercial advertising imagery.  Most photographers working in this area have a substantial investment in gear and many years of experience.  Not to say that you can't do it, but taking a nice picture of a mountain range is one thing; taking a photo of a widget suitable for print & on-line advertising use is a whollleeeeee different animal.


----------



## Landscapenut185 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks,
That's what I thought and you know I do photography because I enjoy it not to make money. Idk if I would like it as much with pressure. I just talked to the company again and they insist that I'm what they want. And offered me 400 a piece for each photo. I don't mind selling the photos as that will give me the opportunity to buy a nice lens plus they want me to travel.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2016)

Well... it sounds like a great opportunity for sure.  Rather than buying a new lens, if you're going to go ahead with this, take that money and spend it on a consult with a lawyer and an accountant so that you understand what you have to do legally, and also to make the best money for you.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 11, 2016)

Good for you.  Take the money and get more photo stuff.


----------



## Landscapenut185 (Nov 11, 2016)

Well I'm actually hesitant to do it. I'm definitely going to figure out state law before I sell the pictures they want. I live in central KY so if anyone around this area could chime in it would be great. Also does doing photography as a business take the fun out of photography.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 11, 2016)

They're telling you that you're what they want maybe because they know you're an inexperienced photographer and they can get you cheap. You have no idea yet how to license usage or how much to charge so they might be seeing an opportunity to get photos possibly below typical rates for commercial photography, or maybe they're inexperienced in contracting for photos and are just tossing an amount at you that they want to spend.

I'm north of you and rates seem to usually be higher in cities and urban areas and with larger companies than with smaller companies and in less populated areas. (For example rates in NYC would be more than in Dayton/Cincy or probably Lexington/Louisville, and less in smaller towns.) In sports which is more what I know national publications and major leagues pay higher than low level sports and local media.

In my state someone needs to make a certain amount per year to have to pay taxes on it and there's no particular license (vendor licenses are for food sales, etc.) You'll need to find out in your state what you'd need to do - try the official state website and there should probably be info. for small businesses (possibly on the page or site for the Secretary of State for Kentucky).

At the very least you'd need to learn about contracts and licensing usage. For example for one photo in a brochure it might be licensed in a price range up to a few hundred, and the contract should be specific (one print run of a brochure). Then if they want to use the same photo the next year or next print run it'd be additional licensing at less than the first one (and even less the third year, etc.) Try http://asmp.org or PPA for information and resources.

Beyond that what they're asking for is commercial work and possibly work for hire (although that might just apply if you're hired as an employee, I'm not sure). What they want long term sounds like a good bit of work and time and a good bit of licensing/contracting usage. Photographers are being paid not just for the hours shooting and editing but for their expertise from time spent learning and developing skills. It's not all pure profit over time, it's necessary to plan for gas mileage and media cards and upgrading equipment (or buying a backup camera etc.). And if taxes come out of that $400 too, it's necessary to think over time how much are you actually going to make.

This type thing seems to keep happening, and has contributed to undercutting working pros when companies try to find a talented amateur for cheap - you're smart to check into it before agreeing to anything. it's up to them to figure out how to acquire photos for their business, it's not your responsibility. So maybe keep looking into all this and if it isn't something you want to do you might need to decline and let them determine how to find and pay a pro photographer if they want professional quality work.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 12, 2016)

Now I am curious to see one of the photos!


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2016)

You don't sell the photos (your copyright).
You sell usage rights allowing the company to use your copyrighted photographs.
And $400 per year, per photo for usage rights _on the cover_ of their company handbook is just about right.
If the photos were on the back or the inside of the  handbook the usage would be worth less.

+1 on looking at the ASMP.com web site and checking out the fotoQuote Pro stock pricing software ASMP recommends.


----------

